

Light Table - fooyc
http://www.lighttable.com/

======
StefanKarpinski
Does anyone have any experience with debugging iterative or recursive code
with Light Table? It seems lovely for the examples that are shown in the
video, but I couldn't imagine how the data flow stuff would work with either
since many different values flow through the same code.

